

Understanding Git submodules - pieter
http://speirs.org/2009/05/11/understanding-git-submodules/

======
tlrobinson
One thing that tripped me up initially when using submodules was if you
replace a real directory with a submodule, and try to checkout a branch from
before the switch, it will conflict.

Since the submodule tree isn't part of the main project's tree, it's not
removed when you checkout another branch. It's basically like an "untracked"
file. Kind of like it's in git purgatory.

------
akkartik
Mandatory reading: <http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/log/?m=200904#30>

~~~
gcv
Thanks for posting that! It deserves a separate HN submission if one doesn't
exist yet. I really hope this 'git subtree' utility makes it into the git
mainline. It does not exactly replace working submodules, but it seems
exceedingly useful for extracting code out into libraries while preserving
history.

